# Lafcadio Hearn — Λευκάδιος Χερν



## nickel (Aug 15, 2014)

Στην αρχή του Ιουλίου εγκαινιάστηκε στη Λευκάδα το «Ιστορικό Κέντρο Λευκάδιου Χερν».

http://www.kathimerini.gr/774794/ar...-ton-e8niko-poihth-ths-iapwnias-leykadio-xern

Στα Νέα της 13/8 ο Αντώνης Π. Τριφύλλης υπογράφει το παρακάτω κείμενο για τον «Ιάπωνα από τη Λευκάδα». Εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον έχει η πληροφορία στο τέλος του κειμένου:

Βέβαια στο συνέδριο αποκαλύφθηκε ότι ο Λευκάδιος στη νήσο Έλις, όπου καταγράφονταν όλοι οι μετανάστες, συμπλήρωσε στα σχετικά χαρτιά την προέλευσή του: Έλληνας.

Υπάρχει ένας ωραίος ιστότοπος όπου μπορείτε να βρείτε τους συγγενείς σας που μετανάστευσαν στην Αμερική και καταγράφηκαν στα κιτάπια του Ellis Island, εδώ:
http://www.ellisisland.org/search/passSearch.asp

Το κακό είναι ότι οι ψηφιοποιημένες πληροφορίες ξεκινούν από το 1892, ενώ ο Χερν πήγε στην Αμερική το 1869.


*Ένας Ιάπωνας από τη Λευκάδα*
Η πολιτική διάσταση του έργου του Λευκάδιου Χερν
Αντώνης Π. Τριφύλλης 
«Οφείλουμε περισσότερα στις ψευδαισθήσεις μας από ό,τι στη γνώση μας»
Lafcadio Hearn​
Ποιος είναι ο Λευκάδιος Χερν; Αυτήν την ερώτηση θα την απαντούσατε εύκολα αν ήσασταν Ιάπων. Και τι σχέση έχει ο Γιακούμο Κοϊζούμι με την Ελλάδα και ειδικά με τη Λευκάδα; Από πού και ώς πού η επίσημη Ιαπωνία έχει αγκαλιάσει τη Λευκάδα ως γενέτειρα του σεβαστού συγγραφέα;

Αλλά ας πάρουμε τα πράγματα από την αρχή περιγράφοντας εν συντομία την πολυτάραχη ζωή του. Ο ιρλανδός πατέρας του, ιατρός του βρετανικού στρατού, στα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα τοποθετήθηκε στα Κύθηρα. Γνώρισε την όμορφη Ρόζα Κασιμάτη και την παντρεύτηκε. Το 1850 μετατέθηκε στη Λευκάδα, όπου γεννήθηκε ο Πάτρικ Λευκάδιος Χερν. Τρία χρόνια μετά, η οικογένεια μετακόμισε στην Αγγλία και ο μεν πατέρας έφυγε για την Καραϊβική, η δε Ρόζα με τον μικρό Λευκάδιο πήγαν στην οικογένεια του πατέρα στο Δουβλίνο. Η συμβίωση ήταν αδύνατη. Η Ρόζα ήταν αλλόθρησκη και δεν μιλούσε αγγλικά. Φρόντισαν να εξαποστείλουν τη Ρόζα πίσω στα Κύθηρα και τον μικρό τον ανέθεσαν σε μια θεία. Που όντας καθολική, ήταν πιο ανεκτική από τους προτεστάντες γονείς του ιατρού. Στα 18 του ο Λευκάδιος αναγκάστηκε να μεταναστεύσει στην Αμερική, όπως τόσοι και τόσοι Ιρλανδοί, αφού ως έφηβος είχε χάσει σε έναν καβγά το ένα του μάτι.

«Πετάχτηκα για να αρχίσω τη ζωή μου άφραγκος στο πεζοδρόμιο μιας αμερικάνικης πόλης» γράφει ο ταλαντούχος κύριος Χερν. Βρέθηκε λοιπόν στο Σινσινάτι, όπου άρχισε να αρθρογραφεί για θέματα κοινωνικού περιεχομένου. Και σύντομα καταξιώθηκε ως δημοσιογράφος. Όμως... Όμως ηράσθη νεαρά Αφρομερικανίδα και σύντομα είδε όλες τις πόρτες να κλείνουν στην λευκοκρατούμενη και αυστηρή στα ήθη πόλη. Χώρισε τη γυναίκα του και αποφάσισε να μετακομίσει στη Νέα Ορλεάνη, όπου τα γαλλικά και οι μαύροι κάτοικοι τού πήγαιναν καλύτερα. Έζησε πάντα αρθρογραφώντας δέκα χρόνια, και μετά μετοίκησε στην Καραϊβική... Τότε ο εκδότης τού έκανε μια πρόταση να μεταβεί στην Ιαπωνία, που ανακάλυπτε η Δύση, για μια σειρά ανταποκρίσεων. Έμεινε εκστατικός από αυτά που είδε και κυρίως από αυτά που άκουσε. Παντρεύτηκε την Κοϊζούμι από το χωριό Ματσούε, και παρέμεινε μέχρι το τέλος της σύντομης ζωής του διδάσκοντας αγγλικά. Και γράφοντας αυτά που άκουγε για τους σαμουράι και για τους μύθους της Χώρας του Ανατέλλοντος Ηλίου. Στα αγγλικά. Οι ιστορίες του δημοσιεύτηκαν στα αγγλικά και γύρισαν στην Ιαπωνία μεταφρασμένες. Όπου οι Ιάπωνες διάβασαν πρώτη φορά τους μύθους τους από έναν ξένο.

Σύντομα ο Λευκάδιος με το νέο του όνομα — Γιακούμο Κοϊζούμι — έγινε ένα είδος εθνικού συγγραφέα σε μια εποχή που η Ιαπωνία μεταλλασσόταν ραγδαία.
Όσοι έχετε δει την ταινία «Ο τελευταίος Σαμουράι» με τον Τομ Κρουζ θα θυμάστε αυτήν την κοινωνική μετάλλαξη. Από την κοινωνία των σαμουράι σε μια κοινωνία εξευρωπαϊζόμενη. Όταν οι Ιάπωνες συνειδητοποίησαν την ανωτερότητα σε τεχνολογία και γνώση της Δύσης αποφάσισαν να μιμηθούν τους Δυτικούς. Σε αντίθεση με την αυτοκρατορική Κίνα, η αυτοκρατορική Ιαπωνία σχημάτισε έναν κεντρικό μηχανισμό διοίκησης, στρατό εθνικό κ.λπ. Ο «εκσυγχρονισμός» της Ιαπωνίας, όπως κάθε κοινωνικός μετασχηματισμός, δεν έγινε αναίμακτα. Οι σαμουράι εξοντώθηκαν. Ήταν η ιστορική στιγμή που τα γραπτά του Λευκάδιου έπιασαν τον παλμό της άλλης Ιαπωνίας. Της συντηρητικής, που τιμούσε την παράδοση. Και με την πάροδο του χρόνου, όταν οι εντάσεις μειώθηκαν, έγινε ο «εθνικός» τους συγγραφέας.
Αλλά ακόμη δεν απαντήσαμε το ερώτημα «γιατί Έλληνας;». Στο κάτω κάτω στην Ελλάδα γεννήθηκε αλλά έζησε μόνο λίγα χρόνια ο γιος του Ιρλανδού. Όμως, όταν οι Ιάπωνες τον ανακάλυψαν φαίνεται ότι δεν τους πήγαινε να τον ονοματίσουν Ιρλανδό, μια και η ιμπεριαλιστική δύναμη, η Αγγλία, στην οποία ανήκε τότε η Ιρλανδία, δεν ήταν πλέον αγαπητή. Έτσι ο Λευκάδιος Χερν τιμήθηκε ως Έλλην και μάλιστα Λευκαδίτης.
Φέτος το καλοκαίρι, με τη συνδρομή της ιαπωνικής πρεσβείας, εγκαινιάστηκε στο Μουσείο του Δήμου Λευκάδας μια πτέρυγα αφιερωμένη στον Κοϊζούμι — Χερν. Παράλληλα, σε ένα διήμερο συμπόσιο με τίτλο «Οι ανοικτοί ορίζοντες του Λευκάδιου Χερν» πανεπιστημιακοί από την Ιαπωνία και αλλού, αλλά και με τον πρώτο μεταφραστή έργων του στα ελληνικά, τον Λευκαδίτη Σ. Χαλικιά, έδωσαν την ευκαιρία να αναπτυχθούν, σε κοινό κυρίως Ιαπώνων, όλες οι πτυχές του έργου του. Παλαιότερα, μια προτομή του είχε τοποθετηθεί σε κεντρική πλατεία της Λευκάδας πλάι στον Βαλαωρίτη, τον Σικελιανό και τη Δίπλα — Μαλάμου.
Έτσι λοιπόν, ένας πολυταξιδεμένος Ελληνοϊρλανδός υιοθετήθηκε από την Ιαπωνία, βαφτίστηκε Έλληνας και δοξάζεται το ανοιχτό πνεύμα του, το ταλέντο του και η αγάπη του για την παράδοση ενός λαού που γνώρισε τα τελευταία χρόνια της ζωής του.
Βέβαια στο συνέδριο αποκαλύφθηκε ότι ο Λευκάδιος στη νήσο Έλις, όπου καταγράφονταν όλοι οι μετανάστες, συμπλήρωσε στα σχετικά χαρτιά την προέλευσή του: Έλληνας.

http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5149539/enas-iapwnas-apo-th-leykada/


----------

